# Dark Mechanicum project log



## Rarka (Nov 15, 2011)

The idea is to use the Grey Knights codex, with Coteaz as the HQ, and then I can use the henchmen options to pretty much make whatever I like! (Possibly use the CSM codex, or something else as an ally, likely guard for the vehicles)

I haven't written a list up yet, I want to pick out certain models I'm interested in converting, write half a list from that, and then fill it in with suggestions.

ANYWAY, here's my ideas so far:

Decimator engine from Forge World to use as a Dreadnaught.

Possibly a Soul Grinder as a Dreadknight, or perhaps the Decimator could fill this role.

Ork boys and Guardsmen as general Acolytes, with simple weaponry (heavily converted to be skitarii and mutants of some sort)

Servitors as servitors.. Obviously.. haha

And a mix of Dark Eldar models (wracks, pain engines, the like) as basically whatever I think they'll fit as

I can also get some Techpriests from GW and FW to convert up, and theres lots more models I could use, but any ideas would be fantastic!


I'll post pictures soon of what I've done to my Ork boys from the Black Reach set, they make great little mutants with enough bitz and green stuff 
The rest of the army will be converted with a huge amount of weapon bitz, guitar wire, and green stuffed cloaks and stuff

Thoughts and opinions definitely welcome, and if anyone can link me to someone else who has done this before, that'd be great too!
Cheers, updates to come soon


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The Soulgrinder is quite organic, which seems wrong for a Mechanicus Army; possibly a Defiler would be better.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

For my skitarii i used a lot of the kits you mentioned, and one to look out for is the dark eldar wracks. they are very fitting if you can suitably convert them. im assuming you have read titanicus? if not, get on it!


----------



## Rarka (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions guys!

I went into my local GW the other day and finally wrote up the 2k list I'll be using:

Space Marines codex:
Master of the Forge with servitors

2 Space Marine tactical squads (Iron Warriors chaos marines, with plasma cannon and lascannon with a Rhino transport each)

4 Dreadnaughts - one will be a Decimator engine, the other three will be Daemon Princes that will be heavily converted using Dreadnaught parts

Grey Knights codex: (Allied)

Coteaz (Forge World Titan Tech Priest)

Dreadknight (Using a Soul Grinder)

2x Henchmen squads:
Consisting of 3x Crusaders (Mutants with a weapon and some form of shield), 3x Servitors with heavy bolters, 2x Acolytes with bolters (smaller mutants), 3x Acolytes with combi-flamers (smaller mutants again), and finally a Jokaero (Enginseer model)

Aegis defence line (Do up something fancy with it, not sure what exactly yet)


Thats the list idea, not entirely sure how game-effective it will be, but it uses up a lot of the modelling ideas I had 
It obviously has a lot of flesh and a lack of vehicles, but thats how I like my version of the Dark Mechanicum - fleshy experiments all over the place! haha

After this list is finished, I'll forever be adding onto it, so I definitely plan on using up more vehicle options, and better use of skitarii of course


----------



## Rarka (Nov 15, 2011)

Finally a progress update!

Ive decided this will become more of an ongoing Chaos warband project, with a definite Dark Mechanicus aspect to it.

Anyway, heres what I've done so far on the henchmen squads:

(Count-as) Crusaders


















(Count-as) Acolytes with combi-flamers











(Count-as) Acolytes with bolters and storm bolter


















I want to add more bitz to them, and any suggestions would be much appreciated too. So far its looking like the Chaos warrior models are more like skitarii, and the marauder models are more like slaves/cultists.

I also ordered a couple servitors and two engineseers which should be in soon, and then I can start working on a paint scheme (suggestions for this are appreciated also)

Thanks! :biggrin:


----------

